
Inflammation's Hidden Role in Weight Loss - fraqed
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/08/inflammations-immune-system-obesity-microbiome/595384/
======
edem
The new title of this article is `The Fundamental Link Between Body Weight and
the Immune System`

------
program_whiz
What are these miracle bacteria and how do I get them into my own gut
(preferably without a fecal transplant)?

------
strikelaserclaw
I guess this just goes to show further how the proper diet for a person is
highly individual.

------
ndiscussion
Ah yes, finally, the one weird trick that explains why my pants don't fit
anymore. In mice.

Yawn. Wake me up when there's some _real_ proof that improper diet and
exercise have no negative health implications. I'm anxiously awaiting with my
doughnuts.

